# Eclipse trailers



## windswept (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Everyone, This is my first post, as I just found this site !!! We are in the market for a miniature horse trailer and have researched Eclipse, sundowner, calico, twi-lite and Bee. Living in northeast Ohio, we are not close to many dealers to even see the quality of them first hand. The eclipse factory is about 3 hrs away, but there are not any trailers to see around here. I have read a lot of your posts and wondered if anyone has any feedback about them after the trailer is a few years old. We have a 2003 trails-west which is a great trailer, it will just cost too much to modify it to our needs. Any suggestions would be great . Thanks


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I know some people have had issues with Eclipse trailers.

I have one though, I love it and have never had a problem with it. It's a 2 horse straight load. I bought it in 2011 or 2012, it's been very good to me and I am happy I got it!


----------



## spirit1215 (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't own one but the few that I've rented have been amazing!
They follow the car easily, light and the horses loved them! I have nothing bad to say about Eclipse Trailers


----------

